# 1986 528e... HELP!!!



## ingram_528e (Apr 7, 2007)

i have had a recurrent problem where the fuse for the ac/heater blower melts the fuse and the surrounding plastic of the fuse box. the fuse never blows, just melts the plastic part, eventually turning it black. i have no idea why it does this. can anyone help me? (the wires inside the fuse box look fine)


----------



## Rick3649 (May 4, 2007)

I think you need to check the armature of the blower motor. Sometimes the brushes will
create deep ridges in the armature and this could cause an increased resistance; but this resistance isn't enough to blow the fuse. If this is the case replace the blower motor. If not, there is resistance somewhere in the circut; the only other place I can think of is in the switch. You could also look at the relay to the blower motor. The last two are very unlikely though. Good Luck
Rick


----------

